# Boil Rice Dinner



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Boil Jasmine or Basmati rice makes for a great dish, cook this way looses all starch and gooiness and it becomes really fluffy just a little salt or lemon juice and presto. Cook with milk, lemon peel and cinnamon stick and sugar makes an excellent cream rice dessert. I served this one today with Indian curry pork.
Summer makes for great salad meals and since I`m looking after my great figure I replace Mayo with plain Yogurt, I make the sauce with mustard, pimientos, sweet relish, honey or sugar and whatever ingredients you like, I also make a fruit salad sauce with the yogurt . Just let it seat overnight for better flavor.The bowl in the sink has all the starchy water.























:beercheer:


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------

